# New Tank = New questions



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey all

I just acquired another tank that will make my son's low cost 27g look expensive (hopefully). 
It's a standard 90g that I got for $150 with a ton of extra stuff that I will never use so I put it all on line for sale, if no one tries to haggle much the tank itself will have cost me about $15. 

It's in pretty good shape, has a couple minor scratches on the back and the silicone is in good shape. But seeing as I have to build a stand/canopy and figure out where I'm putting it, I will likely spend the time to reseal it now instead of in a few years. And seeing as I have access to some cerium oxide I'll probably (try) removing the few scratches.

I will be going back to my dirt roots, planting exclusively Echinodorus species (various sword plants) starting with the DSM and doing a slow flood
I will go back to running a DIY wet/dry trickle filter, canisters are nice but time consuming to clean, though my 4yo is getting pretty good with the rena xp4's.

Seeing as I am going back to a wet/dry sump system which I haven't used in over a decade, I figure that some things have probably changed. So I have some questions.

Plumbing - I will be drilling this tank, what is the current preference bottom or back and why? pros and cons

Then the reason I posted in this area 
Return pumps - I used to use external centrifugal pumps, whats the most economical, maintenance friendly, quietest way to go now days internal/external centrifugal/diaphragm brand etc 
I quite often see people say they use one pump exclusively, but what are the pros and cons that you've found for each

Appreciate the feedback


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Be careful drilling the bottom of the tank...it could be tempered glass...there is a way to use a cell phone to determine if it is tempered glass or not but I cant remember how to do it...


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Lol. Yeah I know the dangers of tempered glass. Generally its not found in tanks this size but I will be testing for it.

I even picked up some scrap glass to practice drilling through seeing as its been ages and now I have big boy drills not the toys I used to use. The weight difference between a 9v cordless and a proper 1/2" drill could mean cracking the pane if not practiced. Lol


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

The quiet one pump is obviously insanely quiet but it can also be used in or out of the aquarium and it comes with a valve already on the pump so you can control the flow.



*JLaquatics has a great price on them


----------

